# South Again Charters / Fall Specials



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

*
South Again Charters*

*FALL SPECIAL:*
The Summer is winding down and the fishing is heating up. Let us take you on a Fall adventure you're not soon to forget. From the Giant Bull Redfish that are invading our bays to Flounder and monster trout. We have a plan for you! 

*Rates:*
4 Hours - $350
6 Hours - $450

These trips can be set up as Morning or afternoon trips!
To book a trip contact us:

Capt. Brad King
(850) 316-0997
South Again Charters
[email protected]

20% Discount for all Military


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

The bite is in full swing right now!! We have been steadily catching Flounder in the deeper holes and the Redfish are on fire on the flats!!


----------

